# Cycling



## MrLiam (24 Apr 2014)

Am I cycled after planting 4 weeks ago I did daily 50% for week 1 then every other day week 2 so on, so on. Tested my water ant it is at ammonia-0 nitrate-10ppm nitrite-0 ph-7.4


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Apr 2014)

Yes...


----------



## EnderUK (24 Apr 2014)

If the plants are healthy and growing then you don't need to worry about cycling, start with stocking light and chuck the test kits away.


----------



## MrLiam (24 Apr 2014)

Fantastic thank youthank you


----------



## nickmcmechan (24 Apr 2014)

Take it easy and slowly when stocking...


----------

